# 6 Nations 2019



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 17, 2019)

Well itâ€™s nearly time for one of my favourite times in the sporting calendar- 6 Nations

England have just release their squad 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/46904505

Shame Underhill is injured but glad Robson finally been given a chance , England do look strong but probably second favourites behind Ireland 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/46891982 - no real issues with lots of experienced quality players the first game between the two has the potential to be a barnstormer 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/46858859 - Scotland imo will end up third , their clubs are doing well and the nation team are very steady at the moment 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/46877296 - Wales and France I think will fight it out for 4/5 spot leaving Italy propping up the table again


----------



## Rooter (Jan 17, 2019)

Wales Vs England 23rd February. My 40th Birthday! Just sayin! Don't contact me until March!!

I think this year is Irelands personally, we shall see!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 17, 2019)

Looking at the Scottish squad I would be pleased to finish fourth.
Hopefully Gregor can unearth a few more gems and prove me wrong.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2019)

Think it's a straight head to head with Ireland and whoever wins that clash wins the 6 nations. I'd like to see Wales be in the mix but don't think it'll happen


----------



## fundy (Jan 17, 2019)

England hugely reliant on keeping a handful of key performers fit and id be utterly amazed if they have much of their first choice side left by the end of this, far too many carrying injuries or returning from long term injuries and the schedule some of them are playing to is just not sustainable. Benefit/hindrance of the domestic game starting to become a much bigger factor.

At some point the club v country argument has to be better resolved and resulting in quality over quantity, until that happens England going to be at a continued disadvantage and more and more players careers are going to get cut short.

Cant see past Ireland personally especially with them having home advantage against England who also have to go to Wales. Would be good for the competition to see an improved France team too


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 17, 2019)

Ireland to win. England to come 3rd, too many injuries. 

2nd place is up for grabs.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 17, 2019)

fundy said:



			England hugely reliant on keeping a handful of key performers fit and id be utterly amazed if they have much of their first choice side left by the end of this, far too many carrying injuries or returning from long term injuries and the schedule some of them are playing to is just not sustainable. Benefit/hindrance of the domestic game starting to become a much bigger factor.

At some point the club v country argument has to be better resolved and resulting in quality over quantity, until that happens England going to be at a continued disadvantage and more and more players careers are going to get cut short.

Cant see past Ireland personally especially with them having home advantage against England who also have to go to Wales. Would be good for the competition to see an improved France team too
		
Click to expand...

Agree that the home advantage is huge, though can see Ireland beating England and Twickenham if it was played there. Really think that the home/away thing should be mixed up a bit more rather than playing the same fixtures each year.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 17, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Looking at the Scottish squad I would be pleased to finish fourth.
Hopefully Gregor can unearth a few more gems and prove me wrong.

Click to expand...

Kerr, who you have picked at hooker is a good prospect. Showing promise in an underperforming Tigers team at the moment.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 17, 2019)

Not really too fussed who wins I just like the spectacle and good games, obviously England would be nice but they always seem to blow it on the big stage. Saying that I am slightly in the ABS camp


----------



## IanM (Jan 17, 2019)

Ireland to win at a canter....

...I used to enjoy this competition.... but its 2 months of the year where all my usually friendly and rational Welsh neighbours turn into loonies!   Wales winning, that's no good, they get all panicky that it'll blow up, Wales losing, they are all in a megga sulk 24x7!   England beat Wales, they are in mourning till Xmas! 

At least I spend the working week in Southampton so I can escape the madeness!


----------



## Captainron (Jan 17, 2019)

Love the 6 Nations and support anyone playing against England. ðŸ˜‚

Canâ€™t see past Ireland though.


----------



## Val (Jan 18, 2019)

Excited as always and a kind list of fixtures for Scotland starting at home to Italy. We're crippled by injury this year with real shortage at hooker.

Ireland will likely fight out with England for top spot. Can see Scotland being 3rd but equally can see us 5th.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 18, 2019)

Ireland start as clear favourites BUT will they have an eye on the World Cup and potentially use the 6 Nations to give new players more experience? Will they wrap a few key players up in cotton wool - certainly can do that against Italy but risky against the other nations.

Or will they adopt England's approach in 03 and look to beat everyone for another Grand Slam and go into WC as joint favourites with the All Blacks?

England's squad on paper looks impressive and strong, but as others have said, there's always at least 2 or 3 who fall by the wayside with injuries. Would love to see Manu fully fit and play all 5 games. But they key for me is how will Eddie Jones have them playiby? There's some serious pace and talent in the backs.

As for the others the only clear thing for me is Italy finishing last yet again - getting boring now IMO. Wales, Scotland and France all capable of winning their home games and competing away from home.

All goes to show why it's such a great competition and quite rightly the best in the World - far better than that southern hemisphere rubbish where it's just NZ winning every year (isn't that right Cam? ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚)


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 18, 2019)

Does anyone think there should be a Six Nations 2 [second division] with promotion and relegation.
Proper rugby seems to be growing quickly with some unlikely countries becoming quite good.
Perhaps include Russia in the mix.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Does anyone think there should be a Six Nations 2 [second division] with promotion and relegation.
Proper rugby seems to be growing quickly with some unlikely countries becoming quite good.
Perhaps include Russia in the mix.
		
Click to expand...

It's a good idea in theory. Out of interest how many other European nations play the game to a decent standard. Aside from Russian and don't Romania play, who else plays to a level where it would be competitive. The only issue I can see with a second tier and promotion would be the new boys would be whipping boys, more so than Italy


----------



## Val (Jan 18, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Does anyone think there should be a Six Nations 2 [second division] with promotion and relegation.
Proper rugby seems to be growing quickly with some unlikely countries becoming quite good.
Perhaps include Russia in the mix.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, there is no need


----------



## GB72 (Jan 18, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Does anyone think there should be a Six Nations 2 [second division] with promotion and relegation.
Proper rugby seems to be growing quickly with some unlikely countries becoming quite good.
Perhaps include Russia in the mix.
		
Click to expand...

Georgia would be about the next best team in europe, Germany are developing and the southern european nations are building in the 7s game. Still think there is more of a case to going back to 5 nations than there is for a tier 2. Italy were let in a few years too late and have not pushed on as hoped.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 19, 2019)

Val said:



			Excited as always and a kind list of fixtures for Scotland starting at home to Italy. We're crippled by injury this year with real shortage at hooker.

Ireland will likely fight out with England for top spot. Can see Scotland being 3rd but equally can see us 5th.
		
Click to expand...

Another decent performance from Kerr today. If you pick him I do not think he will let you down


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 1, 2019)

Well didn't see that first half coming from France ðŸ˜‰


----------



## IanM (Feb 1, 2019)

my Bet on Wales looking better now


----------



## Piece (Feb 1, 2019)

Tasty game this one. Great opener.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 1, 2019)

Cracking game, just a shame both teams couldn't lose


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 1, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think it's a straight head to head with Ireland and whoever wins that clash wins the 6 nations. I'd like to see Wales be in the mix but don't think it'll happen
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, looks like Wales for the top then


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 1, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Cracking game, just a shame both teams couldn't lose

Click to expand...

Canâ€™t grew with that thought it was a very poor game.
Wales poor first half France poorer second half.
So many handling errors.
So stop start as well and the scrums are tedious.
Better games ahead for sure


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 1, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Canâ€™t grew with that thought it was a very poor game.
Wales poor first half France poorer second half.
So many handling errors.
So stop start as well and the scrums are tedious.
Better games ahead for sure
		
Click to expand...

Technically yes a poor game, but for the neutral a cracking game seeing how the game ebbed and flowed.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 1, 2019)

France threw it away with some bad passes and Wales capitalised . Thought both sides did well given  the conditions


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 1, 2019)

Wales played very little rugby and won, they will be delighted. In fact, they will be amazed they won.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 2, 2019)

Good start but fell off the pace a bit when down to 14.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 2, 2019)

upsidedown said:



			Well didn't see that first half coming from France ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, at least for France, a 2nd half meltdown happens far too often! If they could avoid that, they'd be a real force! 

Fairly predictable MOTM. But, imo, Picamole was more generally (one incident excepted) more deserving!


----------



## fundy (Feb 2, 2019)

Not sure too many saw that coming, cracking performance from England in Dublin, some immense performances especially up front


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 2, 2019)

Whooop.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 2, 2019)

Incredibly professional performance from England. The forwards have earnt their money today. There will be some bruised bodies tonight.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 2, 2019)

Probably good for Ireland in terms of the World Cup. Hard lesson. Need to learn from it.
Brilliant from England.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 2, 2019)

Tactical brilliance.
Forwards were amazing.
May is my man of the match. 
Bring on the French.........


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 2, 2019)

All those who thought Ireland would trounce England....


----------



## IanM (Feb 2, 2019)

Living in Wales thatâ€™s great....the locals go crazy supporting who ever England are playing..
Local pub is quite quiet!  ðŸ´ó §ó ¢ó ¥ó ®ó §ó ¿ðŸ´ó §ó ¢ó ¥ó ®ó §ó ¿


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 2, 2019)

On that performance England are going to take some beating...


----------



## User20205 (Feb 2, 2019)

Proper Test Match. England were good but need to back it up


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 2, 2019)

Very impressive from England and can see Mitchell's influence in the defence .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2019)

Best England performance I've seen in a long time. Much more speed and defended well. Hope it's a case of peaking at the right time and not too early for the WC


----------



## JamesR (Feb 2, 2019)

upsidedown said:



			Well didn't see that first half coming from France ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

If you ever watch any Heineken Cup matches youâ€™d see French sides struggle in 2nd halves quite often. I think itâ€™s mainly fitness related.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 2, 2019)

Indeed but the mistakes they made in the second half were worse than school boy errors. Anyway with England's win it's shaping up to be a good Six Nations


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 2, 2019)

It's about time the England coach learnt that you start with Knowles and not just give him a last 10 min run out. He's like having an extra forward on the park.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 2, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			It's about time the England coach learnt that you start with Knowles and not just give him a last 10 min run out. He's like having an extra forward on the park.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean Nowell ? He did start ? He has had a few injuries recently which has stopped him starting as many


----------



## User20205 (Feb 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you mean Nowell ? He did start ? He has had a few injuries recently which has stopped him starting as many
		
Click to expand...

I think he means Nick Knowles. Normally heâ€™s solid for 30 mins or so, really finishes strongly and gets the job done, but last time out in Australia he was poor IMO ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Dando (Feb 2, 2019)

therod said:



			I think he means Nick Knowles. Normally heâ€™s solid for 30 mins or so, really finishes strongly and gets the job done, but last time out in Australia he was poor IMO ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

And heâ€™ll fix any issues in the stadium


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 2, 2019)

therod said:



			I think he means Nick Knowles. Normally heâ€™s solid for 30 mins or so, really finishes strongly and gets the job done, but last time out in Australia he was poor IMO ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

No, I mean Jack Nowell, K was my normal poor spelling.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you mean Nowell ? He did start ? He has had a few injuries recently which has stopped him starting as many
		
Click to expand...

I know he started which was my point. Obviously poorly made.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 2, 2019)

I like Nowell on one wing, offers something different to May around the pitch. Also intelligent use of Manu switching with Slade in attack and defense. It was the defence that won that.  So different to England last year. A good day overall


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 2, 2019)

English defence was superb today and the kicking into the box too. Capitalised on mistakes well. I did not expect the result but now we need to consolidate against France. They can superb at times, as in the first half v Wales. If ever they string it together for most of a game, they will cause a problem for someone.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 2, 2019)

Good win for England . Well deserved to b fair .. think officials got good few calls wrong and didnt use video ref as they should .. both ways . Think Eng would have deservedly won even if they had got them calls right


----------



## GB72 (Feb 2, 2019)

bladeplayer said:



			Good win for England . Well deserved to b fair .. think officials got good few calls wrong and didnt use video ref as they should .. both ways . Think Eng would have deservedly won even if they had got them calls right
		
Click to expand...

Think we would have won by more, Curry tackle late but not high, penatly only, first Ireland try not grounded, Vunipola hand clearly under it, Vunipola did score, not a double movement etc


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 3, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Think we would have won by more, Curry tackle late but not high, penatly only, first Ireland try not grounded, Vunipola hand clearly under it, Vunipola did score, not a double movement etc
		
Click to expand...

Maybe right for Curry but youâ€™re blatantly wrong for the others. The Vunipola â€œtryâ€ was short and a double movement into the bargain. 

You were also offside for another try.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 3, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Maybe right for Curry but youâ€™re blatantly wrong for the others. The Vunipola â€œtryâ€ was short and a double movement into the bargain.

You were also offside for another try.
		
Click to expand...

He was 100% on side when the ball was kicked.


----------



## Dando (Feb 3, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Think we would have won by more, Curry tackle late but not high, penatly only, first Ireland try not grounded, Vunipola hand clearly under it, Vunipola did score, not a double movement etc
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m surprised they allowed the first Irish try as there was clearly a hand under the ball


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 3, 2019)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?sou....0..0j0i131j0i3j0i22i30j0i8i13i30.djEd8ofLhA0

To quote Craig Levien.........â€¦.it's good to see that the natural order has been restored.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 3, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Maybe right for Curry but youâ€™re blatantly wrong for the others. The Vunipola â€œtryâ€ was short and a double movement into the bargain.

You were also offside for another try.
		
Click to expand...

The Vunipola try was contentious even with the video ref. That could have gone either way granted. Slade was clearly level even from a camera angle behind play. Look at the lines on the pitch. Blatantly ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ thereâ€™s no half measures with you is there?? ðŸ‘ I though curry was reckless and left himself open for a card


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 3, 2019)

I dont think the irish try was grounded either . Curry was unlucky he was trying to wrap hus arms he couldnt stop and height diff meant it was always going to be high ish .. dont know how they expect players to stop .  Next incident Etogo (sp) would have bn yellow if curry not in bin .. vin defo ldunched off his knees in my opinion .. Greg ive no doubt ye would have won either way ye took irl to a new uncomfortable place a place the needed to see but they failed in responce to it .. great timely wake up for WC


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 3, 2019)

My take was that there are a few â€œhomeâ€ calls on the early close calls 

Curry - not a yellow , penalty but not a yellow 

Itodje - not a penalty for me 

Healy try Think was fair , grounded ok before arm 

Mako - wasnâ€™t a double movement , knees werenâ€™t grounded or elbow and player momentum pushed over 

But England then got some their way 

Slade try - clear forward pass before the kick , Slade was onside when the kick was made 

But overall I donâ€™t think it mattered to the result - it was a superb performance from England - the big players turned up - the Vunipolaâ€™s and Tuilagi especially superb and I glad that Slade is doing well


----------



## JamesR (Feb 3, 2019)

Is it just me, or are some of the Irish players getting a bit too much like Morgan Parra. Bitching and moaning a lot and quite a bit of play acting.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 3, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Is it just me, or are some of the Irish players getting a bit too much like Morgan Parra. Bitching and moaning a lot and quite a bit of play acting.
		
Click to expand...

I did get the feeling they thought it would be a normal win for them, and they weren't expecting the whirlwind of intensity and force the England players brought to the game.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 3, 2019)

I just enjoyed watching last years Calcutta Cup match.
It makes you realise what a brilliant referee Nigel Owens is.

England lost that game by giving away far too many silly fouls and penalties.


----------



## Cake (Feb 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Slade try - clear forward pass before the kick...
		
Click to expand...

Phil,

This video helps explain the logic for why the pass is not deemed â€˜forwardsâ€™...

IRB video on why a pass that doesnâ€™t go backwards isnâ€™t always determined to be a â€˜forward passâ€™

I personally donâ€™t agree with this mandate, as, for me, a big part of the skill of passing should be to ensure the ball actually travels backwards not just relative to yourself... it should not be beyond players to do that, and would make it MUCH clearer whenever there was an
 infringement.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 3, 2019)

Cake said:



			Phil,

This video helps explain the logic for why the pass is not deemed â€˜forwardsâ€™...

IRB video on why a pass that doesnâ€™t go backwards isnâ€™t always determined to be a â€˜forward passâ€™

I personally donâ€™t agree with this mandate, as, for me, a big part of the skill of passing should be to ensure the ball actually travels backwards not just relative to yourself... it should not be beyond players to do that, and would make it MUCH clearer whenever there was an
infringement.
		
Click to expand...

You donâ€™t agree with physics ???? ðŸ¤£


----------



## Cake (Feb 3, 2019)

therod said:



			You donâ€™t agree with physics ???? ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Nah - I completely get the argument being made in the video, I just believe that the players should be good enough to make sure they pass the ball backwards relative to the position on the pitch not themselves.

Any set of players should be able to deliver on that - all it takes is for the receiver to be deep enough that they havenâ€™t run past the point level with the which the pass was given when they receive the ball

It is not that Iâ€™m suggesting the laws of physics donâ€™t apply, more that the point of reference should set as the point on the pitch where the ball was released (ie a fixed point)... I know that may not sit well with the current philosophy of â€˜flatâ€™ passes, but in my opinion they are not flat at all if they are received in front of the position they were released from.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 3, 2019)

I was being a little flippant ðŸ‘ I reckon this is the only measurable way you can judge a forward pass eg the direction of the hands. It becomes a bit messy after that


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 3, 2019)

It was the best pass of the weekend and in fact for a long time before that. Absolute bullet of a pass, made when running full whack and May did not have to do much to catch it at full pace. Slade oozes class, one of those rare players who seems to be playing in cruise control.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 3, 2019)

Farrellâ€™s pass to Daly for the first try was beauty. 
Flat, fast and accurate.
Close enough to attract the interception, but too good, & took the defender out of position.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 3, 2019)

Cake said:



			Phil,

This video helps explain the logic for why the pass is not deemed â€˜forwardsâ€™...

IRB video on why a pass that doesnâ€™t go backwards isnâ€™t always determined to be a â€˜forward passâ€™

I personally donâ€™t agree with this mandate, as, for me, a big part of the skill of passing should be to ensure the ball actually travels backwards not just relative to yourself... it should not be beyond players to do that, and would make it MUCH clearer whenever there was an
infringement.
		
Click to expand...

The thing that annoys me more is the offloads which are blatantly forward, but deemed fine!


----------



## GB72 (Feb 4, 2019)

So what results do we reckon for this weekend. Wales will comfortably beat Italy, think that is a given. I think England will struggle a little against France before winning and my shock of the week is that I just have this feeling that Scotland may beat Ireland. No real logic to that, just a bit of a gut feeling.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 4, 2019)

GB72 said:



			So what results do we reckon for this weekend. Wales will comfortably beat Italy, think that is a given. I think England will struggle a little against France before winning and my shock of the week is that I just have this feeling that Scotland may beat Ireland. No real logic to that, just a bit of a gut feeling.
		
Click to expand...

Yes agree that Wales will beat Italy - quite comprehensively too I would think. I think England will be too strong for France, especially at Twickenham, especially if there's no further injuries in the squad. And despite the result on Saturday, still think Ireland will be too good for Scotland - they'll be desperate to put the England result behind them.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 4, 2019)

GB72 said:



			So what results do we reckon for this weekend. Wales will comfortably beat Italy, think that is a given. I think England will struggle a little against France before winning and my shock of the week is that I just have this feeling that Scotland may beat Ireland. No real logic to that, just a bit of a gut feeling.
		
Click to expand...

I think 

Wales will stuff Italy - they will put 40 points on the board 

Scotland vs Ireland will be a close affair but think Ireland will win by a score 

England and France - I see it being a tight first 30 mins but England will just pull away and win by maybe two scores ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2019)

GB72 said:



			So what results do we reckon for this weekend. Wales will comfortably beat Italy, think that is a given. I think England will struggle a little against France before winning and my shock of the week is that I just have this feeling that Scotland may beat Ireland. No real logic to that, just a bit of a gut feeling.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with the first two but can't see Ireland wanting to lose again and play below par as they did on Saturday. I think of the three matches it's got the potential to be the most entertaining but I see Ireland coming out on top by 6-10 points


----------



## User62651 (Feb 4, 2019)

Does the confusing points system make a positive difference?

Teams were always going to try and maximise their for and against tally in case of finishing tied on points after 5 games weren't they so why is this bonus 'incentive' even needed?
See France have a bonus point despite losing cos of the <7 point difference, Wales don't get a bonus point despite winning.

Am I right in thinking a team could win 5 matches without gaining any bonus points (eg 3 tries and loads of penalty points v opponents 4 tries only) yet not win the overall title if another team won 4 games scoring 4+ tries per game) so both end up on 20 points but the team that have lost a game still win title on points difference overall?

If so that wouldn't seem right. Would it?


----------



## GB72 (Feb 4, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Does the confusing points system make a positive difference?

Teams were always going to try and maximise their for and against tally in case of finishing tied on points after 5 games weren't they so why is this bonus 'incentive' even needed?
See France have a bonus point despite losing cos of the <7 point difference, Wales don't get a bonus point despite winning.

Am I right in thinking a team could win 5 matches without gaining any bonus points (eg 3 tries and loads of penalty points v opponents 4 tries only) yet not win the overall title if another team won 4 games scoring 4+ tries per game) so both end up on 20 points but the team that have lost a game still win title on points difference overall?

If so that wouldn't seem right. Would it?
		
Click to expand...

No there are rules in place to prevent that. Think you get a number of points for winning a grand slam. As for the points system, everyone plays it at club level so not unusual


----------



## User62651 (Feb 4, 2019)

GB72 said:



			No there are rules in place to prevent that. Think you get a number of points for winning a grand slam. As for the points system, everyone plays it at club level so not unusual
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.
Looks like you could win 4 and draw 1 but be pipped by another team winning 4 and losing 1.
Dems de rules I suppose.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Agree with the first two but can't see Ireland wanting to lose again and play below par as they did on Saturday. I think of the three matches it's got the potential to be the most entertaining but I see Ireland coming out on top by 6-10 points
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnt have said Ireland were below par, more that England were so much better.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 4, 2019)

Apparently Tuilagiâ€™s clear out is being looked into.
I was concerned about a penalty at the time, but didnâ€™t see it as a citing type incident.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 4, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I wouldnt have said Ireland were below par, more that England were so much better.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with you - you can only play as well as the opposition allow you to play. England were fantastic on Saturday and the defence just outstanding. Ireland on the day didn't have any answers.


----------



## SS2 (Feb 5, 2019)

England were simply superb against the Irish. Best performance I've seen from a Northern Hemisphere team in a long time. And they kept it going for the whole game. It's not that Ireland played badly, they weren't allowed to play by the speed of England's defence. Murray and Sexton were made to look very ordinary. I doubt England can play that well every game but they should still have enough to beat the French.


----------



## Piece (Feb 5, 2019)

SS2 said:



			England were simply superb against the Irish. Best performance I've seen from a Northern Hemisphere team in a long time. And they kept it going for the whole game. It's not that Ireland played badly, they weren't allowed to play by the speed of England's defence. Murray and Sexton were made to look very ordinary. I doubt England can play that well every game but they should still have enough to beat the French.
		
Click to expand...

 Watched it for the first time last night all the way through. Best England performance for years. Can they do the same versus France?


----------



## Dibby (Feb 5, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Thanks.
Looks like you could win 4 and draw 1 but be pipped by another team winning 4 and losing 1.
Dems de rules I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

It can have some unintended consequences like that. However, the idea behind it is to make matches more interesting, encouraging attacking rugby. Both through teams trying to score more tries and to encourage teams to keep attacking if they are losing by a margin that takes the win out of reach.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 5, 2019)

Dibby said:



			It can have some unintended consequences like that. However, the idea behind it is to make matches more interesting, encouraging attacking rugby. Both through teams trying to score more tries and to encourage teams to keep attacking if they are losing by a margin that takes the win out of reach.
		
Click to expand...

It does work. There are some consequnces but not many and the best teams will often score the 4 tries for  a bonus point or lose by 7 or less. It does keep matches interesting with teams pushing to get an extra point even if the match is clearly won or lost.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 6, 2019)

Itoje now out injured for at least the next 2 games - will be a big loss for England. However Lawes and Launchbury still a formidable 2nd row pairing for England.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 6, 2019)

According to the radio 
Of the original 31 picked for the Scottish squad 19 are now out injured.

Our backs still look OK but the scrum look vulnerable.
Not looking forward to the Irish and English games.
Maybees get something out of Wales and France.


----------



## rksquire (Feb 6, 2019)

England were superb, but Ireland were disappointing - partly I'm sure down to England but the Irish mindset was that this was already a win.  Ireland have started slow the past couple of years - lost in Scotland 2 years ago, needed a last minute bit of genius last year against France so wasn't a surprise that they were below par; would expect a reaction this weekend.


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 9, 2019)

Scotland V Ireland...really going to enjoy this. Hope itâ€™s a cracker.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 9, 2019)

Scotland have had a great first 6 minutes. Good patterns and Finn Russel is passing well and playing flat


----------



## IanG (Feb 9, 2019)

oops....


----------



## Captainron (Feb 9, 2019)

IanG said:



			oops....
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell. What a poor decision


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 9, 2019)

Didnâ€™t seem much respect for the kicker there!


----------



## IanG (Feb 9, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Bloody hell. What a poor decision
		
Click to expand...

yep flustered under pressure  - not good.


----------



## IanG (Feb 9, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Didnâ€™t seem much respect for the kicker there!
		
Click to expand...

An embarrassing recent trend at Murrayfield .... not good.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 9, 2019)

Romain Poite is nearly as awful as Wayne Barnes


----------



## IanG (Feb 9, 2019)

Get in !!!!


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 9, 2019)

Great response from the Scots.. game on! ðŸ‘


----------



## GB72 (Feb 9, 2019)

This is a cracking game to watch. 2 weeks in a row that the ref has had to tell Best ti shut up and ket him do his job.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 9, 2019)

Scotland the better team


----------



## IanG (Feb 9, 2019)

Fantastic defence from the boys in green....


----------



## JamesR (Feb 9, 2019)

GB72 said:



			This is a cracking game to watch. 2 weeks in a row that the ref has had to tell Best ti shut up and ket him do his job.
		
Click to expand...

Just seen him put the finger to his lips whilst being talked at by Murray.
Theyâ€™re getting like footballers!


----------



## Captainron (Feb 9, 2019)

Poite you buffoon!


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 9, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Scotland the better team
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve watch the second half and Ireland are all over them, Scotland trying to do their best to give the ball away when they get rare decent field position.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 9, 2019)

I dont undrestand half the laws of RU but looks like Ireland are worthy of being 9 ahead now, all over i think. What happened to Hogg, i missed the fist half watching proper sport, Fulham v ManU?


----------



## 2blue (Feb 9, 2019)

At least it's a bit more watchable than last weekend's tedious anorak's defensive stuff in Union & S Bowl.......  ok if you like watching paint dry but not good advert for the games. Little wonder they're trying to encourage tries.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			I dont undrestand half the laws of RU but looks like Ireland are worthy of being 9 ahead now, all over i think. What happened to Hogg, i missed the fist half watching proper sport, Fulham v ManU?
		
Click to expand...

He was slightly taken out by O Mahoney - it should have been a penalty


----------



## IanG (Feb 9, 2019)

Shame - Scotland made too many mistakes under good pressure from Ireland. Good game to watch though.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 9, 2019)

Not seen the game but hear from my Nephew that the ref was poor and officials missed offences in build up to one of the tries. Scotland made mistakes at crucial times too ðŸ˜¥


----------



## Captainron (Feb 9, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			I dont undrestand half the laws of RU but looks like Ireland are worthy of being 9 ahead now, all over i think. What happened to Hogg, i missed the fist half watching proper sport, Fulham v ManU?
		
Click to expand...

Did you enjoy your appletini while watching that


----------



## User62651 (Feb 9, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Did you enjoy your appletini while watching that 

Click to expand...

Carlsberg Export, decent and manly!  Honestly never heard of an appletini, does it have alcohol in?

Seriously there was no rugby where I grew up, really just a Borders or posh schools game up here. If you dont play it its harder to get into watching it but I do watch a little.
I have been to Murrayfield 3 times though for 6 nations or world cup, it was alright. Saw big Lomu in 99, RIP.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2019)

Really enjoyed that Scotland Ireland game. This years six nations already serving up some great games and hoping England can keep it going tomorrow.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 10, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Iâ€™ve watch the second half and Ireland are all over them, Scotland trying to do their best to give the ball away when they get rare decent field position.
		
Click to expand...

First half was a cracking game, Ireland had the possession but Scotland should have had the lead.
Second half Scotland must have had about 20 stupid little  knock ons and three even stupider forward passes.
Two from Fin Russell of all players.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 10, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			First half was a cracking game, Ireland had the possession but Scotland should have had the lead.
Second half Scotland must have had about 20 stupid little  knock ons and three even stupider forward passes.
Two from Fin Russell of all players.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they reminded me of recent England performances, plenty of potential but no end product due to bad decisions or daft errors.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 10, 2019)

Scotland had a poor second half. Too many errors, mostly unforced, however the highlight of the game for me was the sheer speed of the Irish wingers.


----------



## TheDiablo (Feb 10, 2019)

Off to Twickenham today. First 6 nations match for me, really looking forward to it. 

I think England will pull away from France after a tight start


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 10, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Off to Twickenham today. First 6 nations match for me, really looking forward to it.

I think England will pull away from France after a tight start
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy yourself - Twickenham is a brilliant Stadium.
Let's hope we crush the French


----------



## TheDiablo (Feb 10, 2019)

Robin Hood said:



			Enjoy yourself - Twickenham is a brilliant Stadium.
Let's hope we crush the French
		
Click to expand...

Yeah been plenty of times to Autumn games over the years, just never 6 nations for whatever reason. Can't wait!


----------



## Captainron (Feb 10, 2019)

Allez Les Bleus

ABE!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 10, 2019)

Well didnâ€™t realise the French are playing with 16 today - Owens the ref


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well didnâ€™t realise the French are playing with 16 today - Owens the ref
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it balances out the 16 you had last week? ðŸ¤·ðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Imurg (Feb 10, 2019)

Penalties take too long from whistle to kick.....
And we think golf is slow......


----------



## Captainron (Feb 10, 2019)

Typical surrender monkeys


----------



## User20205 (Feb 10, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Typical surrender monkeys
		
Click to expand...

You English now Cam??


----------



## Captainron (Feb 10, 2019)

therod said:



			You English now Cam??
		
Click to expand...

Stick your chariot .......


----------



## User20205 (Feb 10, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Stick your chariot .......

Click to expand...

Plenty of room, weâ€™ll even take saffers!! You know the words â€˜swing lowâ€™ etc etc!!


----------



## User20205 (Feb 10, 2019)

On a related note, how quiet is twickenham?? too busy eating the Prawn sandwiches


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 10, 2019)

therod said:



			On a related note, how quiet is twickenham?? too busy eating the Prawn sandwiches
		
Click to expand...

Games dead though isn't it? Hard to create atmosphere in those circumstances.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 10, 2019)

Game was over after half an hour.....


----------



## User20205 (Feb 10, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Games dead though isn't it? Hard to create atmosphere in those circumstances.
		
Click to expand...

Been quiet from the off. Sometimes twickenham is like a library. Normally when thereâ€™s an expectation to win


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 10, 2019)

therod said:



			Been quiet from the off. Sometimes twickenham is like a library. Normally when thereâ€™s an expectation to win
		
Click to expand...

I wish the crowd had shouted out the football score. Just turned over now ðŸ˜±


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 10, 2019)

Two fantastic performances from England and they suddenly deal again capable of taken on anyone. I hope this isn't a case of peaking too early before the WC but of the team coming together perfectly. France were taken apart in the first 30 minutes with simple efficiency


----------



## IanM (Feb 10, 2019)

Macron congratulated his team on an 8 nil win!

Numbers against the EU get ignored!


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 22, 2019)

Properly looking forward to the championship decider tomorrow... With the home advantage making Wales the slight favourites...


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Properly looking forward to the championship decider tomorrow... With the home advantage making Wales the slight favourites...
		
Click to expand...

this an attempt at a Homer style jinx


----------



## IanM (Feb 22, 2019)

I don't enjoy the 6 Nations anymore... the whole village goes into a sort of psychosis for 2 months.

Wales win...they go nuts for months...Wales lose, it's like a death in the family.

Nice to work in Southampton during the week for a rest


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 23, 2019)

Despite being decimated with injury, resulting in 4th picks for some positions I am quite impressed that Scotland can still field a decent team.
We have come a long way in the last 3 to 4 years.
Still think we will struggle v France and be seriously hammered by England though.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 23, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			...
Still think we will struggle v France and be seriously hammered by England though.
		
Click to expand...

Quick! Call the Forum Authorities! 

Doon's sign-on has been hacked! He's posted something sensible!


----------



## Captainron (Feb 23, 2019)

Wales are the best team in the world under the high ball.

England literally kicked the game away 

Love it


----------



## fundy (Feb 23, 2019)

well played Wales, deserved the win

As for England, Jones had a shocker there, one plan and no flexibility. Injuries to key ball carriers hurting us badly (if we cant adjust the plan) and looked very one dimensional on that showing, would like to have seen us change options a bit more. Williams just mopped up everything we threw at him

On the plus side we seem to actually have a proper 7 at long last, Curry was immense, on the downside Lawes injury didnt look good nor did May going off


----------



## Piece (Feb 23, 2019)

Disappointing second half for Eng. Poor decision making gave the game to Wales. Lesson learnt for WC hopefully. No complaints about result.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 23, 2019)

Indeed, no plan B!

I'm cetain Wales practiced defending against 'the kicking game' and England should have changed tactics.

Interesting and would have ben exhausting game, but not a classic. Deserved result though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 23, 2019)

Fair result in Cardiff. A bit of a game of two halves and England controlled the first half and had no plan B to a renewed Wales after the restart. The kicking game in the second half didn't produce anything and there seemed to be no other tactic coming down from the coach.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 24, 2019)

Englan coach keeps telling his players they are the underdogs and not good enough, he was more than right this time.


----------



## Jensen (Feb 24, 2019)

Credit to the Welsh, they put in a good second half. Thought England lost their discipline second half and gave away 2 costly penalties.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 24, 2019)

Too disappointed to  make a comment.
England were poor............


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 24, 2019)

Ireland were dirt


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 10, 2019)

Good effort from the Scottish 3rd XV against probably the best ever Welsh team.
Scotland finally getting some depth into their squad, looking good for the World Cup.

They forced Wales into giving a load of penalties, their captain surprisingly being one of the main offenders


----------



## paddyc (Mar 10, 2019)

Ireland 19-0 up at half time against a young experimental and inexperienced french team. french couldnt get out of 22 for much of the half. Easy game for Ireland and should have more poits.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 10, 2019)

bladeplayer said:



			Ireland were dirt
		
Click to expand...

A bit premature when they hadn't played yet.

You can say it now though. Mind you, the French are shocking.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 10, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			A bit premature when they hadn't played yet.

You can say it now though. Mind you, the French are shocking.
		
Click to expand...

That was posted on feb 24th man 

France poor today ireland r playing well


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 10, 2019)

Makes it very interesting for the last weekend of matches
Assuming that England beat Scotland (not a given) England will win if Ireland beat Wales

Ireland are a hard team to beat, so its going down to the wire

Cant wait


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 10, 2019)

For some crazy idea I think Scotland will  win at Twickers.
I quite like the Price/Russel/Horne combo and our 3rd choice pack seem to be doing better than expected,


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 10, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			For some crazy idea I think Scotland will  win at Twickers.
I quite like the Price/Russel/Horne combo and our 3rd choice pack seem to be doing better than expected,
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not impossible, but one has to admire your optimism.
But it is the Calcutta Cup , passions run high and who knows


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 10, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Itâ€™s not impossible, but one has to admire your optimism.
But it is the Calcutta Cup , passions run high and who knows
		
Click to expand...

Going down with 3 mates from the golf club and when we booked the tickets did quip it '' it'll be good as Scotland will be denying you the Grand Slam" could be the championship now


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			For some crazy idea I think Scotland will  win at Twickers.
I quite like the Price/Russel/Horne combo and our 3rd choice pack seem to be doing better than expected,
		
Click to expand...

Can't see it but loving the optimism. A guy from the club drive up to Scotland for the game, stopping at Birmingham on Friday night. Apparently the journey back has been a nightmare with winds and snow. I think Scotland will make England work hard for the win. Can Wales beat an Ireland side I think have been a long way from their best in this comp? Depends which Ireland turns up on the day really


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 11, 2019)

Both Scotland full backs and our best defensive winger now out injured.
I think I shall change my weird optimism now to one of extreme pessimism


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 11, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Both Scotland full backs and our best defensive winger now out injured.
I think I shall change my weird optimism now to one of extreme pessimism 

Click to expand...


In the words of The Proclaimers, Cap in Hand.. â€œWe boast, then we cowerâ€ ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 12, 2019)

Exiting weekend ahead to the Six nations.
Any three countries could win, it is certainly not 'over and done with'.


----------



## Matty6 (Mar 12, 2019)

Really looking forward to a great day of rugby! The pessimist in me says Wales will balls it up!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 12, 2019)

I will be on my way to China, so won't be able to watch it. Love the last day of the 6 nations.


----------



## Val (Mar 14, 2019)

I can see Scotland get 50 put on them as easily i see it a close affair.

If Ireland play as well as they can i reckon they'll be too strong for Wales.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 14, 2019)

Val said:



			I can see Scotland get 50 put on them as easily i see it a close affair.

If Ireland play as well as they can i reckon they'll be too strong for Wales.
		
Click to expand...

I was screaming Scotland on in that 2nd half last week - thought they were great but that red wall was just too strong in the end and they hung on.

England need a strong, fast start like they did against Ireland and keep the intensity up to really put the Scots away. Shame Scotland are missing some of their big guns. As for the England side, disappointed that big Joe hasn't been selected this week.

Like you though I think Ireland will be too strong for Wales (well I hope they are!!)


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 16, 2019)

Eddie Jones is a classless little twerp, mocking Scotland's record against England whilst conveniently forgetting last years Calcutta Cup result and the massive difference in participantion and money between the two countries.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 16, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Eddie Jones is a classless little twerp, mocking Scotland's record against England whilst conveniently forgetting last years Calcutta Cup result and the massive difference in participantion and money between the two countries.
		
Click to expand...

You are expecting 'class' from an Aussie... WOW?!!


----------



## Piece (Mar 16, 2019)

One way traffic in Cardiff. Could be the place to be tonight for a party ðŸ˜‚


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 16, 2019)

Wales playing well . Irl giving away too many pens.. 
Win r lose ireland need to show what they made of in 2nd half .


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 16, 2019)

Piece said:



			One way traffic in Cardiff. Could be the place to be tonight for a party ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Fingers toes and everything else crossed. Going to a rugby charity bash tonight and there will be one or two on my table praying for a turnaround


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 16, 2019)

Wales are walking it - ref certainly a home one , how he let the trip go Iâ€™ll never know


----------



## JamesR (Mar 16, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Eddie Jones is a classless little twerp, mocking Scotland's record against England whilst conveniently forgetting last years Calcutta Cup result and the massive difference in participantion and money between the two countries.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone would think he does it to annoy people


----------



## Imurg (Mar 16, 2019)

This is what happens when you celebrate Paddy's Day a day early!!!


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 16, 2019)

Wales tactics are to give the ball to Ireland and wait for the mistakes.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 16, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Eddie Jones is a classless little twerp, mocking Scotland's record against England whilst conveniently forgetting last years Calcutta Cup result and the massive difference in participantion and money between the two countries.
		
Click to expand...

How many points are you going to give England then for a tenner bet on the result - winnings going to H4H of course!


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 16, 2019)

Well done Wales . Must b a record for Irl in giving away pens 
Credit wales tho they bossed it


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 16, 2019)

Well deservd Grand Slam!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 16, 2019)

Lots of kudos to Whales for the Grand Slam - all the talk was off Ireland and England battling it but Wales looked solid all tournament and took advantage of how poor England were in that second half. Ireland looked spent and need to recharge until the WC

Just got to see England win well against Scotland


----------



## Imurg (Mar 16, 2019)

Bearing in mind how many times the Irish handed over possession, the Welsh ought to be a peeved they didn't put 40 points on the board.
1 try each, the rest penalties.
I don't think the Welsh played that well, more the Irish were pish poor.


----------



## Piece (Mar 16, 2019)

This could get very ugly for Scotland.

Hopefully


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 16, 2019)

At this rate England are going to stroll past 60 points - possibly record score coming up , always a bonus to finish the tournament well and even more score against the Auld Enemy


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 16, 2019)

This is shocking for an international team. Scotland could become the whipping boys of the 6 nations in the future if they arnt  careful.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 16, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			This is shocking for an international team. Scotland could become the whipping boys of the 6 nations in the future if they arnt  careful.
		
Click to expand...

This game is in danger of becoming dull, it is so one sided.

At the start of the tournament Scotland were fancied to be quite respectable,  not win but be decent. What has happened? Have they had a lot of injuries?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 16, 2019)

That's how to play against a team that hasn't turned up.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 16, 2019)

Guessing the farmers, over the bridge,  will have their sheep safely locked up tonight...


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 16, 2019)

Scottish pride ðŸ’ªðŸ’ª


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This game is in danger of becoming dull, it is so one sided.

At the start of the tournament Scotland were fancied to be quite respectable,  not win but be decent. What has happened? Have they had a lot of injuries?
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜µ

Certainly danger averted - the start of the second half from Scotland is as stunning as Englandâ€™s start to the first half - what a game

And now level ðŸ˜²ðŸ˜²ðŸ˜²ðŸ˜²


----------



## Imurg (Mar 16, 2019)

And that's how you play against a team that hasn't turned up!!!!


----------



## Piece (Mar 16, 2019)

Omg.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 16, 2019)

England came out for the second half looking like they thought they'd already won the game. Shocking second half performance so far.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 16, 2019)

Farrell a luck boy thats dangerous


----------



## User62651 (Mar 16, 2019)

Piece said:



			Omg. 

Click to expand...

Karma for your earlier post  but still expect heroic failure from Scotland. Decent effort whatever.


----------



## Piece (Mar 16, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Karma for your earlier post  but still expect heroic failure from Scotland. Decent effort whatever.
		
Click to expand...

Yes fair play! Interested to hear Eddie after this.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 16, 2019)

Fantastic effort
And England are getting everything they deserve.....a damn good hiding.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 16, 2019)

Have England got 60 points yet?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 16, 2019)

So where the hell has that been for the last 40 minutes?


----------



## Piece (Mar 16, 2019)

Lol. A draw. Do feel sorry for Scotland as they deserved the win.

Another lesson for England that we aren't as good as we think we are in WC year.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 16, 2019)

Mental. Well played Scotland. Great heart ðŸ‘


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 16, 2019)

What a superb match, great effort from Scotland to come back from nowhere and will rightly feel robbed!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 16, 2019)

Didn't bother with the second half, walked the dog, started my famous, in my house, Saturday night paella. Just checked the score ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£. Fabulous from Scotland, what a team talk Gregor Townsend must have given. Eddie Jones must be a picture.

How could Scotland have been so amateurish and then do that? Bizarre but great end to what was a dead match in the tournament.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 16, 2019)

Not the result expected at half time...

Will definitely feature on the 'I was there' list for those from North of the wall...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 16, 2019)

Great fight back from England 1st XV to snatch a draw against Scotland's 3rd XV at Twickers.
Sadly for them Scotland retain the Calcutta Cup.

BTW Eddie Jones you are a pratt.
Gregor showed the Scots team your comments at half time.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 16, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			How many points are you going to give England then for a tenner bet on the result - winnings going to H4H of course!
		
Click to expand...

I would have said 40 if I had seen your post earlier, happily settled for that at half time.
I don't gamble, mugs game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2019)

Wow. That was done and dusted and the English camp certainly thought so and I think it was a travesty that Scotland didn't win. A dominant Wales performance and the grand slam sown up before England even started, much to the delight of our Welsh members watching on the large screen and giving it plenty with their singing. I'm playing with a Scot tomorrow so it'll be an interesting conversation on the first.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 16, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Great fight back from England 1st XV to snatch a draw against Scotland's 3rd XV at Twickers.
Sadly for them Scotland retain the Calcutta Cup.

BTW Eddie Jones you are a pratt.
Gregor showed the Scots team your comments at half time.

Click to expand...

I donâ€™t disagree. Eddie portrays English rugby in a bad light imo. He makes them hard to like...and Iâ€™m English.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 16, 2019)

Oh England, what happened to you?
Rampant first half - bullied in the second half.
Congratulations to Scotland.
Wales - magnificent performance.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 17, 2019)

therod said:



			I donâ€™t disagree. Eddie portrays English rugby in a bad light imo. He makes them hard to like...and Iâ€™m English.
		
Click to expand...

The Mourinho of rugby unfortunately.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 17, 2019)

Well that was well worth the 350 mile round trip ðŸ˜€, what a game everything from the feared despair of the impending drubbing to the elation of leading and realisation that it was going to be one attack too many to defend . What a game .
Shared with 3 great mates with laffs all day long and the banter of surrounding supporters both English and Scottish is sporting nirvana ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Captainron (Mar 17, 2019)

bladeplayer said:



			Farrell a luck boy thats dangerous
		
Click to expand...

He has previous on that too.


----------



## IanM (Mar 17, 2019)

Astonishing games yesterday...

Football take note


----------



## Imurg (Mar 17, 2019)

Well done to the England Girls!!!
Another Grand Slam.
And a pretty impressive scoreline against the Scots


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 17, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Well done to the England Girls!!!
Another Grand Slam.
And a pretty impressive scoreline against the Scots
		
Click to expand...

Clutching at straws there   last time I looked there were about 30 'womans' rugby teams in Scotland.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 17, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Clutching at straws there   last time I looked there were about 30 'womans' rugby teams in Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

So you should have a pretty good international team then.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 17, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Clutching at straws there   last time I looked there were about 30 'womans' rugby teams in Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes, Soon, you're just pathetic
I'm not clutching at any straws - just congratulating a group of women playing a predominantly male sport and playing it better than the rest.
If you think that's a point scoring exercise then you need to crawl back under what ever foliage you live under and have a really good think as to what your purpose in life is..it certainly isn't bringing anything to threads on these boards...


----------



## User20205 (Mar 17, 2019)

Doon has a small point, in that, with womenâ€™s rugby England are fully professional....scotchland arenâ€™t!! 
But there isnâ€™t an asterisk next to either the menâ€™s or womenâ€™s results. Thereâ€™s no handicapping system that takes into account no of players, playing resources, so ultimately itâ€™s a pointless statement


----------



## User62651 (Mar 17, 2019)

IanM said:



			Astonishing games yesterday...
*
Football take note*

Click to expand...

Entertaining true but was it not just poor defending/application from Ireland, Scotland and England yesterday?

Wrt football I watched Juventus v Athletico the other night, pretty entertaining too, as was ManU winning at PSG the week before. Not sure of your point.

Only thing football can take from rugby for me is enforced respect for referees. Cheating occurs in both but football is worse for play acting. Pace is better in football, far less stopping for penalties/lineouts/scrums etc.

Or is it the old 'class' chestnut that football is an 'oiks' game coming through?


----------



## User20205 (Mar 17, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Entertaining true but was it not just poor defending/application from Ireland, Scotland and England yesterday?

Wrt football I watched Juventus v Athletico the other night, pretty entertaining too, as was ManU winning at PSG the week before. Not sure of your point.

Only thing football can take from rugby for me is enforced respect for referees. Cheating occurs in both but football is worse for play acting. Pace is better in football, far less stopping for penalties/lineouts/scrums etc.

Or is it the old 'class' chestnut that football is an 'oiks' game coming through?

Click to expand...

Yesterday had nothing to do with football. Any comparison has zero relevance.

100% agree that football doesnâ€™t have to take note. Nor does netball, hockey, tiddlywinks etc etc


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 17, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Sometimes, Soon, you're just pathetic
I'm not clutching at any straws - just congratulating a group of women playing a predominantly male sport and playing it better than the rest.
If you think that's a point scoring exercise then you need to crawl back under what ever foliage you live under and have a really good think as to what your purpose in life is..it certainly isn't bringing anything to threads on these boards...
		
Click to expand...

So sorry
I thought you were just boasting about the 'impressive' winning score between England 'Girls' and Scotland woman in a sport that hardly any Scots women play.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 17, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So sorry
I thought you were just boasting about the 'impressive' winning score between England 'Girls' and Scotland woman in a sport that hardly any Scots women play.

Click to expand...

So it should be a 5 nations - Drop Scotland Ladies as they donâ€™t have enough players?

Not much confidence in your kinsmen!


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 17, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Entertaining true but was it not just poor defending/application from Ireland, Scotland and England yesterday?

Wrt football I watched Juventus v Athletico the other night, pretty entertaining too, as was ManU winning at PSG the week before. Not sure of your point.

Only thing football can take from rugby for me is *enforced respect for referees*. Cheating occurs in both but football is worse for play acting. Pace is better in football, far less stopping for penalties/lineouts/scrums etc.

Or is it the old 'class' chestnut that football is an 'oiks' game coming through?

Click to expand...

It's not enforced , it's always been there and one of the first things you learn when beginning the game is that respect for the referee is paramount.

With rugby all the spectators are mixed in together  and leads to a great atmosphere with some fantastic banter going back and forward but also an apreciation of the other teams good play .

As an aside yesterday was my first visit to the New Twickenham  and was very surprised how squashed together the seats are.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 17, 2019)

upsidedown said:



			It's not enforced , it's always been there and one of the first things you learn when beginning the game is that respect for the referee is paramount.

With rugby all the spectators are mixed in together  and leads to a great atmosphere with some fantastic banter going back and forward but also an apreciation of
As an aside yesterday was my first visit to the New Twickenham  and was very surprised how squashed together the seats are.
		
Click to expand...

If you mean by the New Twickenham the completion of the South Stand you have been away far to long.


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 17, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Clutching at straws there   last time I looked there were about 30 'womans' rugby teams in Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

Another sport you are crap. You must get bored quite often


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 17, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			If you mean by the New Twickenham the completion of the South Stand you have been away far to long.
		
Click to expand...

Been over 30 years


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2019)

JamesR said:



			So it should be a 5 nations - Drop Scotland Ladies as they donâ€™t have enough players?

Not much confidence in your kinsmen!
		
Click to expand...

On a similar tangent but a relevant point, should Italy be in the 6 nations? Yes they've had the odd good win over the years but most of the time they seem to be the proverbial whipping boys.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 17, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			On a similar tangent but a relevant point, should Italy be in the 6 nations? Yes they've had the odd good win over the years but most of the time they seem to be the proverbial whipping boys.
		
Click to expand...

yes


----------



## User20205 (Mar 17, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			On a similar tangent but a relevant point, should Italy be in the 6 nations? Yes they've had the odd good win over the years but most of the time they seem to be the proverbial whipping boys.
		
Click to expand...

Who would you replace them with Homer?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2019)

therod said:



			Who would you replace them with Homer?
		
Click to expand...

Personally I wouldn't as I don't think the next level down would be any more competitive than Italy.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 17, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			The Mourinho of rugby unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

Close, but I think Mourinho had more than 1 tactic - which he could change if the initial one wasn't working!


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 17, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			On a similar tangent but a relevant point, should Italy be in the 6 nations? Yes they've had the odd good win over the years but most of the time they seem to be the proverbial whipping boys.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly should! For 2 reasons.

1. It's not simply about finding a champion. but developing the game - which has certainly happened in Italy.
2. 6 teams means that the championship is 'even' with no-one getting a bigger break for the last weekend - and potentially several possible winners.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 17, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Personally I wouldn't as I don't think the next level down would be any more competitive than Italy.
		
Click to expand...

Yep there isnâ€™t anyone else. Not sure back to 5 nations would work especially with the new world league. The only replacement may be Georgia. Nobody wants to go to tiblisi in February ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 17, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			On a similar tangent but a relevant point, should Italy be in the 6 nations? Yes they've had the odd good win over the years but most of the time they seem to be the proverbial whipping boys.
		
Click to expand...

Yes because Rome is a great place to go and see international rugby.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			On a similar tangent but a relevant point, should Italy be in the 6 nations? Yes they've had the odd good win over the years but most of the time they seem to be the proverbial whipping boys.
		
Click to expand...

Yes look at Argentinas improvement un world rugby since they joined the tri nations . 
Other nations now know they have to b wary of Italy wher as before it was how many point u score ..


----------



## GB72 (Mar 18, 2019)

Italy were unlucky in that they had a decent squad in the build up to the 6 nations entry then lost a numer of good players to retirement and were not the team that they were a couple of years prior. They are, however, building and the 50 point thrashing are not common now. If you ignore teams then they will die out. Remember Romania were a decent side playing test level rugby before they disappeared due to lack of high profile matches. Same could be said for Canada. 

The lack of wider development is pretty much down to the greed of the rugby unions. There needs to be spots for the B teams from bigger nations to play developing nations on a regular basis and there needs to be a goal for emergin nations to aim for to take a further step up. This will never happen in the current, overcrowded rugby calendar but the RFU etc will not give up the cash cows that are the autumn internationals. If is not just a northern hemisphere thing either. Look how the southern hemisphere treat the island nations, kept poor and used as a breeding ground for the next group of kiwis or wallabies. 

What happens if rugby starts developing at pace in a few other nations, do you then have to expand the existing european tournaments at club level. If so, where to you fit in the extra matches. 

The whole rugby calendar needs looking at but the bigger nations have no interest in development or player welfare as that impacts the amount of money that they can bring in at HQ every year which they continue to fritter away (the RFU is one of the richest but is still having to make large scale redundencies).

In contrast, look how many nations are now getting involved in 7s at a high level as there are nowhere near the number of blocks to entry.


----------



## Val (Mar 20, 2019)

Still coming to terms with the last 50 minutes of that crazy game on Saturday, I haven't seen anything like it. First team ever to put 6 tries on England at Twickers. 

The 6N was all about could/should have's for Scotland. Could/should have beaten Ireland, should have broken through before half time in that multiple phase play and we lost 7 points after O'Mahonys assault on Hoggy. The welsh defensive effort in the second half against us was extraordinary, another could have/should have won game. Crippled by back row and backs injuries but emergenc e of Darcy Graham a massive plus, also step ups from Jamie Ritchie and Magnus Bradbury bode well for the future.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 21, 2019)

Fin Russell played the match with a fractured cheekbone, brave lad.

Val, I recalled you pointed out Graham a while ago.
Good spot.

Rugby 7s and Women's football are the next big things.


----------



## fundy (Jun 1, 2019)

Sarries Sarries Sarries 

Stunning final today to complete the double. Harsh on Exeter Chiefs who were excellent and did everything bar get over the line, but the big players stood up in the last 20 minutes and dragged Sarries to victory  

George, Itoje and Vunipola especially were immense at the finish


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 1, 2019)

fundy said:



			Sarries Sarries Sarries 

Stunning final today to complete the double. Harsh on Exeter Chiefs who were excellent and did everything bar get over the line, but the big players stood up in the last 20 minutes and dragged Sarries to victory  

George, Itoje and Vunipola especially were immense at the finish
		
Click to expand...

I hope Farrell finds his kicking boots for the World Cup...


----------



## fundy (Jun 1, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			I hope Farrell finds his kicking boots for the World Cup...
		
Click to expand...

he'll be fine, not his best kicking day today. plenty of them need some decent rest before they go again thats for sure! the Leinster game and then this one at the end of a long season are so demanding on already tired bodies. Cotton wool job for a lot of them until the WC now, be a while until Sarries see many of them!


----------



## Dando (Jun 1, 2019)

fundy said:



			Sarries Sarries Sarries 

Stunning final today to complete the double. Harsh on Exeter Chiefs who were excellent and did everything bar get over the line, but the big players stood up in the last 20 minutes and dragged Sarries to victory  

George, Itoje and Vunipola especially were immense at the finish
		
Click to expand...

The atmosphere was great.

Canâ€™t believe nowell walked off the pitch after the way he landed


----------



## fundy (Jun 1, 2019)

Dando said:



			The atmosphere was great.

Canâ€™t believe nowell walked off the pitch after the way he landed
		
Click to expand...

looked horrible didnt it, seemed in good spirits albeit on crutches afterwards, real shame as he'd had an excellent game (and an excellent season)


----------



## Dando (Jun 1, 2019)

fundy said:



			looked horrible didnt it, seemed in good spirits albeit on crutches afterwards, real shame as he'd had an excellent game (and an excellent season)
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s a slippery little bugger and always seems to find a gap to attack


----------

